# Harmony One for $49.99!



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Best Buy has the Harmony One on sale for $49.99 from 06/08/12 - 06/11/12, as part of their Grads & Dads sale. Website shows sale, but doesn't show the sale price when you actually click on the Harmony One product, so you'll have to call or pick one up in store.
:spend:

Link:









http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Televisions/Home-Theater-Sale/pcmcat65700050010.c?id=pcmcat65700050010

***edit, they took it down. Demand must have been too high, or a mistake. Glad I got mine early.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That would have been a killer deal. Great remote.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been using that remote for 2yrs and it works great that is a steal of a deal.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

I got two, but setting it up is leading to confusion. I hit watch tv and it turns on the tv and cable box, but if I hit power, it sometimes turns off both the cable box and tv, sometimes only the cable box. If I go to devices and select cable box, I cant adjust the volume. 

I guess I have some learning to do.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

You can also click on the device button which will have independent controls for each piece of gear.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

OZZIERP said:


> You can also click on the device button which will have independent controls for each piece of gear.


Thanks Ozzie. Trying to make it idiot proof forms kids.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

Your welcome sometimes my wife will move the remote before all the commands were sent so I showed her there was independent controls for all the gear in devices all was well after that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its too bad I cant get one, thats a super price. Up here in Canada they are $199 :yikes:


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I paid 150.00 but it was worth it and I would do it again since it can be programmed on both a Mac and a PC and when you upgrade it upgrades with you.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought two, but wish I had one Harmony One, and one Harmony 1100. I like the tablet.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the 880 and the 1000 and like both however the 880 is starting to show its age.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I really like my 1000 as well. And just like Tony's, my 880 is on it's last leg. Too much use I guess.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Would be a great remote if it were RF compatible.... The 1100 is what I sell mostly besides URC 880's ....


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

The Harmony 700 is just like the ONE but with the addition of RF.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

OZZIERP said:


> The Harmony 700 is just like the ONE but with the addition of RF.


That's harmony900 the 700 is not RF.


----------

